# Matagorda Offshore 6.17.21



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Another fun day on the water with good people. Water color is trying to clear up. Current was pretty slack most of the trip but started to rip near the end.
Enjoyed putting mostly kids on quick snapper limits.
Could not find any kings but spent most the trip catch and releasing snapper.
Topshelffishing.com
View attachment 4586683


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

state water snaps ?


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Hey Momma's Worry,
That day we were on a hard spot further offshore from the 458 block.


----------

